# Dane owners



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

I know we've got several Dane owners here, and I've decided to pick your brains a bit.

I've lived in my current apartment for nearly 3 years (lease is up this month), and the guy who lives across from me has been there the whole time. About 6 months ago he bragged about his Dane, and said he's 240lbs. Yes, you read that correctly, 240lbs.

Now, I've never seen this dog in the whole 3 years I've been here (heard it bark once, followed by him hollering at it not to "talk back" to him), so I can't say for sure whether this dog can possibly weigh that much or not. Another neighbor (who has an Am. Bulldog pup) said she saw him out with the dog once, and that the dog was indeed huge. I'm not taking that at face value though, as an average sized Dane is "huge" to most people.

Is it possible that this dog is indeed 240lbs? I'm thinking it's either extremely overweight or it's just a tale to make his dog seem more impressive.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

How much does the average great dane weigh? I can't imagine any dog weighing 240lbs!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never heard of a Dane weighing 240, I've heard of English Mastiffs getting that hefty though.

I know a couple Danes that are 180 - 190.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LPacker79 said:


> I know we've got several Dane owners here, and I've decided to pick your brains a bit.
> 
> I've lived in my current apartment for nearly 3 years (lease is up this month), and the guy who lives across from me has been there the whole time. About 6 months ago he bragged about his Dane, and said he's 240lbs. Yes, you read that correctly, 240lbs.


The largest Dane I have known was 205 and not an ounce of fat on his body. He was almost built like a grey hound. He was an amazing dog. I am 6 feet tall and this dogs back came to my waist while he was on all 4's. He was a very well bred show dog. Probably the prettiest Dane I have ever seen and certainly the largest.

My Danes are just a little under 150. Most males are around 170 to 175. Unless your neighbors dog is real rolly polly, I doubt he is 240. People see my dogs and think they are huge and they are 90+ pounds less than your neighbors.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LPacker79 said:


> I know we've got several Dane owners here, and I've decided to pick your brains a bit.
> 
> I've lived in my current apartment for nearly 3 years (lease is up this month), and the guy who lives across from me has been there the whole time. About 6 months ago he bragged about his Dane, and said he's 240lbs. Yes, you read that correctly, 240lbs.
> 
> ...


One of the things that really bugs me about some dane owners is that they brag about how big their dogs are. This guys sounds like he only has a dane to use as a bragging right. I am a member of a local dane group with about 300 members, which some of them have more than one dane. Out of all of those big dogs, I havent seen a single one that weighs 240lbs. There are some big ones, but the largest is about 220 and is overweight, not bad but just a bit. I know that some of the European lines get very large, but not too sure of how large.

Both of my danes are around 125 and about 36" at the shoulder, both built very slender. Maybe you should get him to show you his dane and get a picture of it and put it up here. With a picture I would be able to tell you if its true or not!

What I say is that this guy is full of bunk!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys, you basically supported my own thoughts. The young man in question is in his mid 20's, very "macho" with a fast car. Of course he needed something else to brag about.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LPacker79 said:


> Thanks for the responses guys, you basically supported my own thoughts. The young man in question is in his mid 20's, very "macho" with a fast car. Of course he needed something else to brag about.


Well there's your answer! Sounds like a typical young man who must flaunt his _possessions_. Unfortunately you will find a small percentage of giant breed owners who have them solely for the purpose of having a *HUGE* dog.


----------

